Building with NativeScript: A startup's early production notes - just-lurking
======
meatbundragon
@OP, is this your article? [https://medium.com/@saurabhmaurya/building-with-
nativescript...](https://medium.com/@saurabhmaurya/building-with-
nativescript-9e8e9d0e2fe5)

